# Colorado Connectivity Issues?



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey there, I'm wondering if anyone from Colorado is having data problems. I'm losing all data sporadicallyand have been switching radios to no avail. Just curious if its just me.


----------



## Wynnded (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't been having any issues, but Colorado has a lot of dead places. Can you be more specific about your location? Or have you sorted it out?


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Everything has worked itself out.


----------



## Wynnded (Jul 16, 2011)

cool.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine was fine last week, I'm up in South Dakota this week so I can't say...i did get stuck on 1x last week and had to reboot.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Works great in the Denver metro area. 4g all over the place...

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

IM in Denver too. I Love you guys.


----------

